# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Sài Gòn đã sang mùa nắng nên thời tiết càng ngày trở nên nóng bức. Vào những lúc này thì chỉ muốn được tận hưởng ly sinh tố dừa mát lạnh ở bãi biển để trốn cái nắng nóng này thôi. [ước gì được làm việc ở bãi biển vào mùa hè  :Big Grin: ]. Trở lại với cập nhật là những thông tin khá hấp dẫn từ các khách sạn và resort. Đặc biệt, các bạn hãy chú ý chương trình khuyến mãi tại Mũi Né, chỉ với 33$/người. Điểm đến tuần này là Động Sáo Sậy - còn được gọi là “cung điện nghệ thuật tự nhiên” nổi tiếng ở Trung Quốc. Và cuối cùng là những chương trình tour thú vị đến Miền Trung, Sapa, Đài Loan và Nhật Bản vào mùa hoa đào anh đang nở rộ.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Lotus Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Summer Promotion 2012”*

Giá: 33 USD/ 1 người

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Deluxe Ocean View bao gồm bữa sángTối thiểu phải lưu trú 2 người/phòngMiễn phí sử dụng phòng tập thể dục và Mini Football TableGiảm 20% dịch vụ Spa, thức ăn và giặt ủi

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/05/2012 (không áp dụng cho những ngày Lễ)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sandy Beach Non Nước Resort, Đà Nẵng - “Summer Package 2012”*

Giá: 4.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Superior Ocean View với điểm tâm tại nhà hàng AlamandaĐón khách từ sân bay Đà Nẵng1 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tốiGiá đặc biệt dành cho trước và sau trọn gói với 2.000.000 VND/phòng/đêm

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/05/2012 - 31/08/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác, phụ thu mùa cao điểm, ngày lễ và cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Seagull Hotel, Qui Nhơn - “Summer Promotion Package”*

Giá: 1.450.000 VND/ 1 người. (Người thứ hai ở cùng phòng: 750.000 VND/người)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe, với ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày1 bữa ăn tối (6 món) theo thực đơn kiểu ÁGiảm 10% dịch vụ spa, massage và thể thao biển1 phiếu thưởng thức trà hoặc cà phê và bánh ngọt tại Panorama Bar

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/08/2012 (không thay đổi theo yêu cầu và không hoàn tiền cho những mục không sử dụng)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


=> Thêm 2 khách sạn mới với giá khá tốt, để các bạn lựa chọn và làm phong phú hơn cho những hành trình của mình. Mau lưu vào sổ tay du lịch ngay!
*Sea Star Hotel, Rạch Giá, Kiên Giang*

Giá: từ 200.000 - 600.000 VND/phòng/đêm

Là một khách sạn 2 sao còn khá mới, có kiến trúc hiện đại. Phòng nghỉ đầy đủ tiện nghi, được trang trí theo phong cách sang trọng. Tọa lạc tại khu lấn biển, cách sân bay Rạch Giá 5 phút, cách bến xe Rạch Giá 10 phút đi bằng ô tô, tương đối thuận lợi cho việc tham quan và mua sắm.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Rum Vàng II Hotel, Đà Lạt*

Địa chỉ: 24 Lê Đại Hành - Phường 3 - Tp.Đà Lạt

Khách sạn được xây dựng và thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, nằm ngay trung tâm, cách Hồ Xuân Hương 2 phút đi bộ, cách Nhà Thờ Con Gà, chợ Đà Lạt 5 phút đi bộ. Hệ thống phòng sạch sẽ, rộng rãi, đầy đủ tiện nghi, có cửa sổ để ngắm phong cảnh xung quanh (tùy loại phòng), có nhà hàng trên tầng thượng và các loại dịch vụ đa dạng khác.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Động Sáo Sậy (Trung Quốc)* 

Động Sáo Sậy còn được gọi là “Cung điện nghệ thuật tự nhiên”, là một hang động đá vôi đẹp lộng lẫy nằm ở phía tây bắc thành phố Quế Lâm của Trung Quốc. Sở dĩ có tên gọi là động Sáo Sậy vì bên ngoài khu vực hang có rất nhiều lau sậy và người ta sử dụng chúng để chế tác ra những nhạc cụ hơi để thổi như sáo, tiêu. Càng vào sâu bên trong, quang cảnh càng trở nên lung linh huyền ảo với những thạch nhũ, măng đá, nhũ đá, rèm đá, cột đá với muôn hình vạn trạng khiến cho ta như lạc vào chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh. Một số nơi trong hang được đặt cho những cái tên đầy tính chất huyền thoại và thơ mộng như Điện Thủy Ngọc, Long Tự, Trinh Nguyên Lâm, Hoa Quả Sơn và rất nhiều cái tên thú vị khác nữa. Chắc chắn các bạn sẽ rất thích nơi này!  :Smile: 


*Eva Inn*

Giá: từ 40$

Khách sạn dễ thương, nằm ở vị trí thuận tiện gần nhà hàng, quán bar, gần sông Li, phòng nhỏ nhưng sạch sẽ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Lijiang Waterfall Hotel*

Giá: từ 106$

Khách sạn có vị trí đẹp ngay Shanhu, một trong 4 hồ của Quế Lâm, phòng được trang trí trang nhã và khá đẹp mắt. Phòng rộng rãi, sạch sẽ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

